#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Понятие "ПОЛЕ" в переводах буддийских текстов

## 1111111111

Чем обусловлено использование понятие "поле" в переводах буддийских текстов?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Использованием этого понятия в переводах обусловлено использованием его в оригиналах буддийских текстов.

Санскритское "Ksetra" и значит "поле", в смысле ровная обширная территория. (И, наверное, в других смыслах тоже).

Слово поле/field в англиском и русском языках имеет к тому же значение "пространство", "место действия".

Так что прямой перевод неплохо подходит: "Будда-кшетра", как "Будда-поле".

----------


## 1111111111

Спасибо за ответ.

----------

